# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Firmat piramidale: Boset e firmave fitojnë gjyqin ndaj shtetit, dëmshpërblehen

## Brari

Ku vane milionat e piramidave..?


Shekull

--------------

Ish-bosi i Gjallicës dëshmon për ish-ministrin e Turizmit 
Kërxhalliu: Shehu ktheu 660 mijë $ në janar 97

TIRANË  Fitim Kërxhalliu, i dënuar me akuzën e vjedhjes me anë të mashtrimit dje u përgjigj si dëshmitar në lidhje me paratë që ka firmosur për ish-ministrin e Turizmit, Osman Shehu. Kërxhalliu, i veshur me një këpucë dhe një pandofël, për shkak të këmbës së sëmurë, iu përgjigj pyetjeve të prokurorit Bilbil Mete. I inatosur për ecurinë e procesit Gjallica të cilin e quante të papërfunduar së hetuari, Kërxhalliu pranoi faktin se ka firmosur për paratë që ka marrë Osman Shehu, por vetë nuk ka dhënë para në dorë, pasi një gjë të tillë sipas tij e ka bërë Hysni Brasha, që ka qenë financier i arkës rezervë në Vlorë. Sipas Kërxhalliut, Shehu ka marrë dy herë para, një herë në 17 qershor të vitit 1996, 65 mijë dollarë si borxh dhe hera e dytë disa muaj më vonë, në fund të 96-ës, 2 milionë e 70 mijë dollarë. Këto para, sipas Kërxhalliut, iu dhanë në formë sponsorizimi. Në gusht të vitit 96, Hysni Brasha e ka lajmëruar se në arkën rezervë të filialit të Vlorës, kishte shumë para që duhej të qarkullonin me qëllim që të rriteshin përqindjet dhe fitimet. I pari që u ofrua ishte Osman Shehu ish-ministri i Turizmit. Ai kërkoi para për të blerë 50 mijë ton grurë në Zvicër dhe nga ky biznes Gjallica do të kishte përfitimet e saj. Kërxhalliu tha se nuk mbante mend se sa do të ishte interesi i fitimit. Por më tej dëshmitari u shpreh se në fund të 96 shoqëria ishte në krizë për shpërndarjen e parave të popullit dhe në këto kushte ai kishte lajmëruar Osman Shehun që të kthente paratë. Kërxhalliu tha dje se mbante mend që Shehu kishte kthyer rreth 660 mijë dollarë në janar të vitit 1997. 
A.Çuka



-------


Koha jone
--------------


POLITIKA MERR 100 MILIONE USD TE QYTETAREVE

Ja cila eshte ecuria reale e komisionit "Arapi":

- 210 milione USD te depozituara ne firma, rezultojne te zhdukura

- 100 milione USD, te terhequra nga 110 veta te lidhur me politiken

- Nga 320 asete, jane shitur 285, 77 prej tyre me cmim fillestar

- 99 asete jane shitur me cmim mesatar dhe 109 me cmim tregu

- Vlera totale e aseteve te shitura eshte 40 milione USD

- "Arapi" 300 padi civile ne gjykate per transkriptim emra e prona

Politika shqiptare ka gllaberuar 100 milione dollare nga firmat piramidale. Kjo shifer u deklarua dje nga kryetari i Grupit Mbikqyres Farudin Arapi gjate seances degjimore ne komisionin parlamentar mbi transparencen fajdeve. Por nga verifikimi i dokumentave gjate transparences se realizuar nga grupi mbikqyres dhe firmat qe bashkpununan me kete strukture, rezulton se me kete grup kane qene te lidhur edhe 560 persona te tjere. Arapi deklaroi dje se lista ishte e plote dhe do t'i dorezohej komisionit hetimor parlamentar. Por nje shifer edhe me alarmante, e deklaruar dje per here te pare, ishin 210 milione dollare qe sipas Arapit, rezultonin te zhdukura dhe nuk dihej ku ishin. Per nje shifer te tille, nuk figuronte asnje lloj dokumentacioni. Sipas tij, kjo shume, eshte terhequr nga pronaret e firmave rentiere prej parave te depozituara ne banka duke i kaluar ato ne kasafortat personale te tyre. Grupi mbikqyres i firmave piramidale, deri tani nuk ka gjetur asnje lloj dokumentacioni qe te vertetoje se ku ka perfunduar kjo shume. Nje nga shkaqet kryseore qe Arapi e e konsideroi si pengese ne procesin e transparencees, ishin ngjarjet e 14 shtatorit te _98-es. Ai deklaroi se shqyrtimi i dokumentave te ngelura nga firmat, kishte nxjerre fakte konkrete, se baza e tyre kryesore ishin bizneset e pandershme, kryesisht pastrimi i parave te pista. Arapi deklaroi se per punen e komsisionit dhe per verifikimin e llogarive bankare sherbeu ligji 8215, i miratuar nga parlamenti. 

Si u be shitja e aseteve

Grupi Mbikqyres ka shitur vetem 285 asete te firmave piramidale, nderkohe qe ka marre ne dorezim 300 asete. Eshte percaktuar qe shitja e te gjitha aseteve arrin ne 40 milione dollare. Ne raportin qe Farudin Arapi lexoi dje para komisionit hetimor, deklaroi se pjesa me e madhe e aseteve, 77 prej tyre, ishin shitur me vleren fillestare te percaktuar sipas akteve normative, 98 me cmim mesatar dhe 109 me cmim tregu. Por sipas Arapit, pengese kryesore ne punen e tyre per te shitur asetet, kane qene zyrat e permbarimit. Ai pohoi se per nje pjese te mire te pronave te firmave qe rezultonin ne pronesi te njerezve qe kishin perfituar nga firmat, jane bere tjetersime te pasurise. E thene ndryshe, pronari fillestar ia kishte kaluar ate personave te tjere, duke bere te pamundur sekuestrimin e prones. Per kete Grupi Mbikqyres ka zhvilluar 300 gjyqe civile shumicen prej tyre te humbur, pas zvarritjeve te gjata neper gjykata. Po keshtu 36 gjyqe per pronat e firmave piramidale jane humbur nga grupi mbikqyres. 

Deklarimet e tjera te Arapit 

Puna e firmave te huaja "Deloite & Touche" dhe e keshillit mbikqyres qe kane realizuar transparencen e fajdeve, ka kushtuar 7.2 milione dollare. Kjo shume eshte ajo qe u eshte ofruar ketyre firmave nga donatore te ndryshem dhe nga qeveria shqiptare. Arapi deklaroi dje se per te vijuar punen per 5 vjet me radhe nuk ishin shpenzuar nga parate qe u gjenden te ngrira si pjese e llogarive te firmave piramidale. Sipas tij, Grupi Mbikqyres ka marre ne dorezim per te menaxhuar vetem 10 milione dollare para te konvertuara ne leke, e cila ishte shifra perfundimtare qe ishte gjendur ne korrik te _97-es ne banka. "Ne tetor te 1996-es rezultonin 125 milione dollare te konvertuar. Por me pas kjo shifer, deri ne korrik, erdhi duke u pakesuar. Shuma totale qe 254 mije kreditoret kane depozituar ne firmat rentiere arrin ne 830 milione dollare", tha Arapi. Sipas perllogaritjeve te bera perafersisht cdo shtetas shqiptar i qellonte qe te kishte depozituar ne firmat rentiere 210 dollare. 

Gjate diskutimeve ne komision u kerkua qe Arapi te bente publike emrat e dy anetareve te tjere te Keshillit Mbikqyres. Nderkaq deputete drejtuan nje varg pyetjesh kryesisht teknike, per te cilat Arapi do te pergjigjet diten e marte. Perplasje ne komision pati edhe midis deputeteve socialiste Bashkim Fino dhe Limoz Dizdari, lidhur me neyren e procedimit te mbledhjes se djeshme, pasi ky i fundit kerkonte nje kopje te materialit qe do te lexonte Arapi. 



-----------------------


5 vjet kane qe thone...lista lista..e ala nuk thone kush jan ne liste..Nxirrini more emrat..
Kush i ka  marre miljonat..

Lek Coku qe u masakrua apo tjere.....

----------


## Brari

KJ

-----------

TE GJENDEN 100 MILIONE DOLLARET

Farudin Arapi dhe permbaruesit do te zbardhin te verteten mbi zhdukjen e 100 milione dollareve, pjese e parave te firmave piramidale, te "konfiskuara" nga politikanet. Pas deklarimit te bere tre dite me pare ne komisionin hetimor per fajdet, se 100 milione dollare ishin terhequr nga 110 persona nje pjese prej te cileve te lidhur me politiken, do te ballafaqohen ne komision te dhenat qe disponon kryetari i Keshillit Mbikqyres Arapi dhe perfaqesuesit e Drejtorise se Permbarimit ne Ministrine e Drejtesise. Prec Zogaj, nismetari per krijimin e kesaj strukture te posacme parlamentare, pohoi dje se ne seancat degjimore do te kerkoheshin te dhena se cfare eshte bere per te bllokuar 100 milionat e terhequr nga 560 persona, ne nje kohe kur nje pjese prej rezultojne te kene pasur lidhje me politiken. Sipas tij, lista e plote do te kerkohet ne komision, dhe mund te behet publike, pasi nje pjese e saj eshte e njohur. "Ne do te kerkojme sqarime dhe te dhena per faktin se perse bllokimi i 100 milione dollareve te terhequr rezulton i paperfunduar dhe kush eshte debitori, Keshilli Mbikqyres apo permbarimi", tha Zogaj. Ai sqaron me tej se lista e gjate e zyrtareve te thirrur per te deshmuar ne fazen e hetimit paraprak, do te ndihmojne qe komisioni sa bashku me ekspertet te grumbullojne te dhenat e duhura per t'i perfshire me pas ne planin e hetimit. Por jane edhe nje sasi e konsiderueshme materialesh shkresore, te cilat do te shqyrtohen nga komisioneret per te zbardhur mjaft paqartesi qe ekzistojne mbi menyren e realizimit te transparences dhe si u krijuan firmat piramidale, ku shqiptaret humben 830 milione dollare. Pas anonimatit prej kaq vitesh dy anetaret e tjere te keshillit mbikqyres do te vijne edhe ata per te deshmuar ne komisionin per transparencen e fajdeve, se bashku me Farudin Arapin. 

A.Rama 


-----------

Moj Anila..po nuk jemi te tere klysha bllokmenesh qe ti dime gjerat pa dale ne gazeta...
Tregoni pra..kush eshte ne kte liste...

7 vjet PS-ja qe grin sallat e nuk e tregon kte liste...
Apo e perdor si mjet presioni politikanve e i mban lidhur si klysha qensh..

Ec Anila e qiti emrat.. cfar m  t gazetaresh jeni..llafe llafe llafe nat e dit..

----------


## Beqari002

Me ka ren te degjoj se kesaj pune do i thone ne popull "Si kofini pas te vjelave".Po ku na ishte ky far kryeministri mu ne ate kohe kur lulezonin piramidat e ky vet ishte Kryeminister vendi.

   Meksi zbulon sekretin e firmave piramidale 


Aleksandër Meksi

 TIRANE (1 Maj) - Po, unë e kam dërguar shkresën sekrete me numër 2858", tha dje Aleksandër Meksi, ish-kryemistër në kohën e lulëzimit dhe rrënimit të piramidave. "Me këtë dokument kërkoja mbylljen e piramidave", shton ai, por, mesa duket, nuk gjeti përkrahjen e të gjitha palëve që u kërkoi ndihmë. Ai sqaron se dokumentin "sekret", që përmendi dje kryeadministratori Farudin Arapi në Komisionin hetimor për Fajdet, nuk ia ka dërguar vetëm ministrit të Financave, Ritvan Bode dhe presidentit Sali Berisha, por edhe guvernatorit të atëhershëm të Bankës së Shqipërisë, Kristaq Lunikut. "Arapi ka disa herë që e përmend atë dokument dhe asnjëherë nuk thotë se këtë gjë ia kam dërguar edhe Lunikut", u shpreh dje ai. Meksi shtoi se guvernatorin e ka thirrur edhe në zyrën e tij për të bërë sqarimet e rastit për rrezikshmërinë që paraqisnin atëherë shumat e mëdha të parave që kalonin në ditë nëpër sportelet firmat piramidale. Saktësimin se kujt ia ka dërguar këtë dokument atëherë, Meksi ia ka kërkuar edhe publikisht Arapit, i cili përsëri nuk është përgjigjur. Ai thekson se se një dokument i tillë është quajtur sekret. Kjo përcaktohet që në kokë të dokumentit, të cilin ia ka dërguar Bodes, ish-presidentit Berisha dhe guvernatorit Luniku, pra ai është depozituar në këto institucione. Ka qenë pikërisht ish-kryeministri që e ka bërë publik i pari këtë dokument në një analizë të tij të vitit 1997, e botuar në librin "Aleksandër Meksi përmes fjalës së tij". Po kush e kishte kompetencën e mbylljes së këtyre firmave, meqë një dokument i tillë ekzistonte që në gusht të '96? Po vetë Meksi e sqaron këtë gjë. Ai thekson se në momentin që po krijoheshin dhe merrnin hov fondacione të reja si "Xhaferri, "Populli", vendosëm t'i kërkojmë Bankës së Shqipërisë, e cila me ligjin e ri kishte detyrimin për të zgjidhur këtë problem, për të ndërhyrë si do të ishte më e arsyeshme, në konformitet me ligjin dhe forcën e ligjit". Po aty ai shkruan lidhur me angazhimin e ministrit të Financave, Bode, i cili pas kthimit nga SHBA-ja dhe kontakteve të tij me institucionet ndërkombëtare, dha një intervistë në Televizionin Shqiptar, ku më pas u kritikua ashpër "pa përjashtim nga të gjithë e të gjitha mediat. U shtuan artikujt në mbrojtje të firmave, u shtuan reklamat, u shtua ndjeshëm vëllimi i parave që futej në to". Në këtë pjesë të analizës, Meksi nuk përmend ish-presidentin Berisha dhe rolin e tij përsa u përket firmave piramidale deri në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 1996. Por më tej Meksi veçon se "përkrahja e jashtëzakonshme e mediave(për piramidat) dhe së fundi që askush, veç qeverisë, nuk foli asnjëherë kundra tyre, qoftë dhe një fjalë, përkundrazi, gati të gjithë merrnin pjesë në ceremonitë e tyre", të gjitha këto tregojnë se cili ishte roli i presidentit të atëhershëm. Nga burimet e "Gazetës", mësohet gjithashtu se Meksi kur ka dashur ta diskutojë këtë çështje me presidentin Berisha, nuk është përfillur nga ky i fundit. Madje, theksojnë burimet, sa herë që ai ka kërkuar takim me Berishën, ai është lënë të priste të holl. Por vetë Meksi nuk pranon t'i tregojë të gjitha të fshehtat e firmave piramidale. Ai thotë se pret që të përfundojë transparenca, si nga grupi mbikëqyrës ashtu dhe nga Komisioni parlamentar hetimor për Fajdet. Sipas Meksi, ish-qeveria e tij, është përpjekur për të filluar hetimin e këtyre firmave dhe fondacioneve rentiere, por situatat e mëvonshme i bllokuan inisiativat. Ai flet për domosdoshmërinë e një "libri të bardhë" për fajdet, ku të shkruhet e gjithë historia e fajdeve, si u krijuan, kur u krijuan, cilët kanë qenë me saktësi të plotë stafet e tyre. Pyetje që ish-kryeministri Meksi i ka bërë edhe në Parlamentin shqiptar më 9 maj të 1997, por për të cilat ende nuk ka marrë përgjigje. ro/ro (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb) 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LETRA SEKRETE QE IU DERGUA BERISHES  

Meksi zbulon sekretin e piramidave 

Ish-kryeministri kërkonte mbylljen e firmave rentiere 


g.b

Po, unë e kam dërguar shkresën sekrete me numër 2858", tha dje Aleksandër Meksi, ish-kryemistër në kohën e lulëzimit dhe rrënimit të piramidave. "Me këtë dokument kërkoja mbylljen e piramidave", shton ai, por, mesa duket, nuk gjeti përkrahjen e të gjitha palëve që u kërkoi ndihmë. Ai sqaron se dokumentin "sekret", që përmendi dje kryeadministratori Farudin Arapi në Komisionin hetimor për Fajdet, nuk ia ka dërguar vetëm ministrit të Financave, Ritvan Bode, dhe presidentit Sali Berisha, por edhe guvernatorit të atëhershëm të Bankës së Shqipërisë, Kristaq Lunikut.

Dokumenti

"Arapi ka disa herë që e përmend atë dokument dhe asnjëherë nuk thotë se këtë gjë ia kam dërguar edhe Lunikut", u shpreh dje ai. Meksi shtoi se guvernatorin e ka thirrur edhe në zyrën e tij për të bërë sqarimet e rastit për rrezikshmërinë që paraqisnin atëherë shumat e mëdha të parave që kalonin në ditë nëpër sportelet firmat piramidale. Saktësimin se kujt ia ka dërguar këtë dokument atëherë, Meksi ia ka kërkuar edhe publikisht Arapit, i cili përsëri nuk është përgjigjur. Ai thekson se se një dokument i tillë është quajtur sekret. Kjo përcaktohet që në kokë të dokumentit, të cilin ia ka dërguar Bodes, ish-presidentit Berisha dhe guvernatorit Luniku, pra ai është depozituar në këto institucione. Ka qenë pikërisht ish-kryeministri që e ka bërë publik i pari këtë dokument në një analizë të tij të vitit 1997, e botuar në librin "Aleksandër Meksi përmes fjalës së tij". Po kush e kishte kompetencën e mbylljes së këtyre firmave, meqë një dokument i tillë ekzistonte që në gusht të '96? Po vetë Meksi e sqaron këtë gjë. Ai thekson se në momentin që po krijoheshin dhe merrnin hov fondacione të reja si "Xhaferri, "Populli", vendosëm t'i kërkojmë Bankës së Shqipërisë, e cila me ligjin e ri kishte detyrimin për të zgjidhur këtë problem, për të ndërhyrë si do të ishte më e arsyeshme, në konformitet me ligjin dhe forcën e ligjit". Po aty ai shkruan lidhur me angazhimin e ministrit të Financave, Bode, i cili pas kthimit nga SHBA-ja dhe kontakteve të tij me institucionet ndërkombëtare, dha një intervistë në Televizionin Shqiptar, ku më pas u kritikua ashpër "pa përjashtim nga të gjithë e të gjitha mediat. U shtuan artikujt në mbrojtje të firmave, u shtuan reklamat, u shtua ndjeshëm vëllimi i parave që futej në to".

Berisha

Në këtë pjesë të analizës, Meksi nuk përmend ish-presidentin Berisha dhe rolin e tij përsa u përket firmave piramidale deri në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 1996. Por më tej Meksi veçon se "përkrahja e jashtëzakonshme e mediave(për piramidat) dhe së fundi që askush, veç qeverisë, nuk foli asnjëherë kundra tyre, qoftë dhe një fjalë, përkundrazi, gati të gjithë merrnin pjesë në ceremonitë e tyre", të gjitha këto tregojnë se cili ishte roli i presidentit të atëhershëm. Nga burimet e "Gazetës", mësohet gjithashtu se Meksi kur ka dashur ta diskutojë këtë çështje me presidentin Berisha, nuk është përfillur nga ky i fundit. Madje, theksojnë burimet, sa herë që ai ka kërkuar takim me Berishën, ai është lënë të priste të holl.
Por vetë Meksi nuk pranon t'i tregojë të gjitha të fshehtat e firmave piramidale. Ai thotë se pret që të përfundojë transparenca, si nga grupi mbikëqyrës ashtu dhe nga Komisioni parlamentar hetimor për Fajdet. Sipas Meksi, ish-qeveria e tij, është përpjekur për të filluar hetimin e këtyre firmave dhe fondacioneve rentiere, por situatat e mëvonshme i bllokuan inisiativat. Ai flet për domosdoshmërinë e një "libri të bardhë" për fajdet, ku të shkruhet e gjithë historia e fajdeve, si u krijuan, kur u krijuan, cilët kanë qenë me saktësi të plotë stafet e tyre. Pyetje që ish-kryeministri Meksi i ka bërë edhe në Parlamentin shqiptar më 9 maj të 1997, por për të cilat ende nuk ka marrë përgjigje.


Dokumenti 2858
Drejtuar Ministrit të Financave
Ritvan Bode

Guvernatorit të Bankës së Shqipërisë
Kristaq Luniku

Për dijeni, Presidentit
Sali Berisha

Në lidhje me zhvillimet e fundit të tregut joformal, nga ana juaj më është bërë e ditur për zhvillimet jashtëzakonisht të këqija që po vazhdon të vërehen në zhvillimin e huamarrjes me interesa tepër të larta nga disa firma tashmë të njohura si VEFA, Gjallica, Kamberi, Suda, etj, por edhe të sapokrijuarat si Silva, Populli, etj, gjë e cila, siç është theksuar edhe nga ana juaj, po çon në zhvillimin tepër negativ për tregun financiar, që mund të kalojnë në pasoja tepër të rrezikshme ekonomike, sociale, politike si dhe për zhvillimin e formave të ndryshme të kriminalitetit. 
Por në informacionet e dërguara nga Ministria e Financave dhe Banka e Shqipërisë, përveç evidentimit dhe konstatimit të këtij fenomeni tepër të rrezikshëm, nuk përcaktohen masat e nevojshme për eliminin e këtij fenomeni, duke tërhequr vëmendjen sidomos në drejtimet e mëposhtme:

1.Kontrollin e aktivitetit të tyre nëpërmjet Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Tatitmeve mbi detyrimet fiskale që këto firma kanë kundrejt buxhetit të shtetit në zbatim të legjislacionit të sotëm fiskal për aktivitetin ekonomik që këto firma kryejnë, si dhe rishikimin, konform legjislacionit të vendeve të zhvilluara, të politikës fiskale me qëllim vendosjen e tatimeve të reja për transaksionet financiare (përfshi këtu depozitat dhe kreditë) që kryhen nga institucionet e licensuara financiare, si dhe nga subjektet që ushtrojnë aktivitetin e tyre në tregun joformal. Po kështu, të studiohet nga ana juaj vendosja e një takse për shitblerjen e pasurive të paluajtshme përpara regjistrimit të tyre në rregjistrin e pasurive të paluajtshme.

2.Të kërkohet nga ana e Departamentit të politikës dhe operacioneve monetare që të gjitha firmat që kanë aktivitet në tregun joformal, të deklarojnë aktivitetin e tyre të përgjithshëm si dhe masat që ato parashikojnë në drejtim të sbilancimit të arkivave dhe pasurive të bilancit të tyre. Në qoftë se ka pengesa ligjore për kërkimin e një informacioni të tillë, të studiohet mundësia e përgatitjes së shpejtë të një ligji të tillë.

3.Nga Ministria e Financave dhe Banka e Shqipërisë të kërkohet ndihma e specialistëve të huaj për të treguar, ose gjetur forma më efikase për parandalimin dhe luftën kundër këtij fenomeni.

4.Për firmat e reja, që sapo kanë filluar një akvitetit të tillë si Silva, fondacioni bamirës Populli etj, nga ana juaj të kërkohet menjëherë mbyllja e aktivitetit të tyre, duke gjetur dhe përdorur në këtë rast argumentet dhe format e duhura juridike e ligjore. 
Përsa më sipër nga ana juaj mund të studiohen edhe masa të tjera me karakter administrativo-ligjor, duke kërkuar edhe bashkëpunimin e ministrive apo institucioneve të tjera shtetërore, që duhet të angazhohen në këtë drejtim, për plotësimin e kuadrit ligjor në këtë fushë.

Kryetar i Këshillit të Ministrave
Aleksandër Meksi

Tiranë 20.08.1996

---------------------
---------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Brari

Gazetat sot per piramidat..

...................

KJ
.......
MINISTRAT: ARAPI GENJEN

Eglantina Nasi

Ministrite shqiptare nuk e kane penguar aspak riatdhesimin e vlerave financiare te firmave piramidale ne shtetet e huaja! Ato nuk e refuzojne realizimin e marreveshjeve dypaleshe me vendet ku firmat piramidale kane pasuri te paluajtshme dhe llogari bankare. Por atyre ende nuk iu ka mberritur ndonje kerkese zyrtare nga grupi mbikqyres i firmave piramidale per te ndermjetesuar procesin e nenshkrimit te marreveshjeve me vendet ku strehohen investime te bere nga ish-boset e ketyre firmave. "Deri tani ne Ministrine e Drejtesise nuk ka asnje kerkese me shkrim per nje problem te tille. Por ka patur vetem biseda verbale", pohon keshilltari i medias e zedhenesi i ministrit te Drejtesise, Kristo Mertiri. Edhe specialiste te ministrise se Jashtme pohojne se ka patur vetem bisedime lidhur me nje fakt te tille, por asgje konkrete. Nderkohe, kreu i grupit mbikqyres te firmave piramidale, Farudin Arapi ka deklaruar para dy ditesh ne komisionin hetimor parlamentar se ai i kishte bere perpjekjet e duhura per te zgjidhur kete pengese me ane te Ministrise se Jashtme dhe Ministrise se Drejtesise dhe se nuk eshte faji i grupit te tij qe ende nuk eshte arritur ne nje perfundim konkret. "Vetem keto dy ministri i zoterojne kompetencat e duhura per te nderhyre ne realizimin e ketyre marreveshjeve!" pohoi Arapi. Sipas tij, mosgjetja e akordit mes grupit qe ai drejton dhe dy ministrive ne fjale ka bere qe pasurite e firmave piramidale jashte vendit te mos bllokohen dot nga shteti shqiptar. Llogarite bankare te ish-boseve te firmave vazhdojne te perdoren nga bankat e huaja per interesat e tyre. 

Mosrealizimi i marreveshjeve bilaterale mes Shqiperise dhe vendeve ku ekzistojne pasuri te firmave piramidale u kushton 10 milione dollare humbje kreditoreve te tyre. Sipas Arapit, ne disa shtete te tjera ekzistojne ende llogari bankare apo pasuri te paluajtshme te ish-boseve te firmave te cilat po te kthehen ne Shqiperi, konvertohen ne rreth 14 miliarde leke. Me nje llogari te perafert, i bie qe kjo shume po t'u shperndahet 254 mije kreditoreve ekzistues te firmave piramidale do te perfitoje secili prej tyre nga 5.7 milione leke. Sipas te dhenave te grupit mbikqyres, disa nga shtetet ku ekzistojne pasuri te paluajtshme dhe llogari bankare te ish-firmave piramidale jane Zvicra, Hollanda, Hungaria, Greqia, Austria etj. Por nuk leshohen te dhena konkrete qe disponohen per secilen nga keto pasuri, pasi grupi eshte ende ne procesin e verifikimit te tyre neper shtetet perkatese. 



Cfare duhet per te realizuar nje marreveshje te tille?

Sipas eksperteve te legjislacionit ne te dyja ministrite, me pare se Shqiperia te kerkoje per te nenshkruar marreveshje te tilla me vendet ku ekzistojne pasuri te firmave piramidale, duhet qe grupi mbikqyres te perfundoje verifikimin e plote te tyre. Nje mase e tille eshte mese e nevojshme per ministrine e Drejtesise dhe ate te Puneve te Jashtme, ne menyre e ato ta kene me te lehte per te percaktuar edhe llojin e marreveshjes ne fjale. Pas nje hapi te tille, vihet ne dijeni shteti i huaj i cili vendos pastaj te bashkepunoje apo jo per nenshkrimin e nje marreveshje te tille. Nga ana tjeter, ministrive iu eshte dashur te verifikojne nese kjo lloj marreveshje i permbahet konventave nderkombetare. Por rasti i pranimit te nenshkrimit nga ana e Hungarise, ka treguar se nje gje e tille eshte e mundur te realizohet edhe me shtetet e tjera si Zvicra, Hollanda, Austria etj.


----------
PARATE, TE GJITHE KUNDER ARAPIT

Drejtoria Qendrore e Permbarimit dhe Grupi Mbikqyres i Firmave piramidale perpiqen t'ia lene ne dere fajin njeri-tjetrit per mangesite e shumta te verejtura gjate transparences se fajdeve. Perfaqesuesit e permbarimit kane shkarkuar pergjegjesine dje ne komisionin parlamentar te fajdeve, ne drejtim te administratoreve te firmave piramidale. Drejtori i kesaj zyre Nasip Nace, deklaroi dje se grupi mbikqyres ne mjaft raste kishte proceduar duke shkelur Kodin e Porcedures Civile, duke mos paraqitur te dhenat e duhura per debitoret ndaj te cileve duhet te vepronin zyrat e permbarimit. Keshtu administratoret kishin kerkuar qe zyrat e permbarimit te benin bllokim te llogarive bankare, te automjeteve, pa saktesuar ne fillim te dhenat mbi gjeneralitet e te ashtuquajtureve debitore. Me pasi ka rezultuar se me te njejtin emer kane dale persona te tjere te cilet nuk kishin pasur lidhje me firmat piramidale. "Ne zyrat permbarimore qendrojne aktualisht 2352 dosje me objekt ekzekutim te vendimeve administtatore te shoqerive ne adminstrim, ku Tirana ka te regjistruara rreth 1600 ceshtje, Vlora 800 ceshtje, Durresi 100", tha Nace. Sipas tij, administratoret e firmave piramidale nuk kane marre vendime ekzekutive per t'ju lene dore te lire permbaruesve, pra ne nje fare menyre nuk kane permbushur detyrimet e tyre ligjore dhe pjesa kryesore e shkresave te percjella ne zyren qendore te permbarimit kane qene te mangeta ligjerisht. "Sipas neneve 4,5,6,7,8 te Kodit te Procedures Civile u takon administratoreve te firmave piramidale, qe te bejne identifikimin e debitoreve, t'i shpallin ata debitore, t'i publikojne ne dy gazeta me qarkullim kombetar per likuidim vullnetar brenda 45 diteve, pas kesaj administratoret duhet t'i drejtohen zyrave te permbarimit per ekzekutim te detyruar. Ne Kodin Civil eshte percaktuar qe ekzekutimi i detyruar behet vetem me vendim te ardhur nga aministratoret", tha Nace. Si shkak tjeter qe ka penguar punen e Zyrave te Permbarimit, te cilat jane krijuar si strukture me vete ne janar te 2001-shit, vonesat nga 13 bankat te nivelit te dyte te cilave u jane percjelle shkresa per te bllokuar pasurite monetare, nga zyrat e tatim taksave si dhe nga drejtoria e qarkullimit rrugor. Munegesa e zyrare te informacionit, por edhe mungesat e urdhrave te ekzekutimit kane sherbyer si pengese ne zyren e permbarimit. Po keshtu ne mjaft raste Keshilli Mbikqyres nuk kishte mundur qe te identifikonte emrat dhe adresat e sakte te debitoreve. Si pasoje e ketij problemi keshilli mbikqyres eshte detyruar qe te liroje nga detyrimi 45 debitore me vlere 166 milione leke, pas informacioneve te percjella nga Drejtorite e Tatim Taksave dhe Drejtoria e Qarkullimit Rrugor.

Nderkaq kryeprokurori Theodhori Sollaku, i thirrur per te raportuar dje ne komisionin e fajdeve ka deklaruar se te dhenat qe prokuroria kishte nxjerre nga hetimet ishin marre nje pjese e mire ng Keshilli Mbikqyres. Sipas Sollakut, prokuroria kishte zhvilluar hetime per te gjitha shoqerite huamarrese mashtruese, nje pjese prej te cilave kishin perfunduar edhe gjykimet. Ai i kerkoi komisionit hetimor qe ne rast se kerkonin materiale per punen hetimore te veproje duke percjelle shkresa zyrtare, pasi deri tani nuk kishin marre asnje te tille. 

A.Rama 

--------


Korrieri shkruan:
....

Prokurori-permbarim: Arapi abuzoi me fajdet
Prokurori i Pergjithshem Theodhori Sollaku dhe shefi i Permbarimit, Nasip Naco akuzojne kryeadministratorin e firmave piramidale per abuzim dhe vonesa ne procesin e transparences dhe mosarketimin e 100 milione USD: "Administratoret kane harruar apo anashkaluar ligjin per debitoret e shoqerive huamarrese"

Alketa MYFTIU 

Prokuroria dhe zyra e permbarimit akuzojne grupin e administratoreve te drejtuar nga Farudin Arapi per abuzim dhe vonesa ne procesin e trasparences se skemave piramidale. Akuzat u bene nga Prokurori i Pergjithshem Theodhori Sollaku dhe Drejtori i Zyres se Permbarimit Nasip Naco, gjate seancave degjimore ne Komisionin parlamentar hetimor per procesin e administrimit te pasurive te shoqerive huamarreve. Kryeprokurori Sollaku i sugjeroi komisionit te drejtuar nga Arben Imami te fokusohet edhe ne hetimin e administratoreve, qe moren ne dore procesin e transparances se firmave rentiere. "Kam patur dhe e kam bindjen, e perforcuar kjo edhe gjate zhvillimit te disa proceseve penale, se administratoret kane abuzuar me pasurine e firmave piramidale, ne administrimin e dokumentacionit", tha Sollaku. Duke u shprehur se perfundimet e ketij komisioni mund te jene te vlefshme ne te ardhmen edhe per institucionin e akuzes. Ndonese me i rezervuar, te njejtin qendrim ndaj administratoreve te Arapit mbajti edhe shefi i zyres se permbarimit. Ai deklaroi se "administratoret kane harruar apo anashkaluar ligjin per debitoret e shoqerive huamarrese, duke bere qe ky proces te shtyhet pambarimisht". 

Zyra e Permbarimit dhe Grupi Mbikqyres kane nje perplasje te hershme mes tyre, ku secila nga palet i le pergjegjesine tjetres per mosarketimin e 100 milion dollareve te debitoreve te kompanive huamarrese ne favor te kreditoreve. Pak dite me pare, Arapi deklaroi para komisionit se ndihma e zyrave e permbarimit ka qene e vaket, duke dale hapur ne mbeshtetje te personave te shpallur debitore ndaj firmave. Por, sipas Nacos, dokumentacioni i dosjeve te pergatitura nga administratoret per sekuestrimin e pasurise te debitoreve ne te gjitha rastet ka qene i paplote dhe i pasakte. Ne asnje rast, tha ai, administratoret nuk kane kerkuar nga gjykatat nxjerrjen e vendimeve te ekzekutimit per 2350 dosjet e paraqitura ne Permbarim, per sekuestrimin e pasurise ne vleren e debitit qe keto persona u kane shoqerive huamarrese. "Edhe pse administratoret e dinin, se jo vetem zyrat e permbarimit, por edhe bankat, zyrat e regjistrimit te pasurive, organet tatimore, nuk mund te veprojne dhe te bejne bllokimin e pasurive te klienteve te tyre pa nje vendim gjyqesor, ata nuk e kane bere kete ne asnje rast", tha Naco. Duke shtuar se ne mosekzekutimin e dosjeve ka ndikuar edhe mungesa e identifikimit te sakte dhe mosdhenia e gjeneraliteteve te debitoreve, detyra me te cilat ligji ngarkon administratoret. "Eshte e domosdoshme verifikimi i identitetit, gjeneraliteteve dhe adresave te tyre, si kushte te kerkuara nga bankat, zyrat e regjistrimit te pasurive, tatim- taksat, drejtoria e transporteve. Por ne pjesen dermuese te praktikave ato kane qene te pasakta dhe te paplota". Ne 102 raste kane qene vete administratoret qe kane kerkuar anullimin e zbatimit te vendimit per sekuestrim per shkak te gabimeve elementare ne percaktimin e identititetit te personave debitore, sipas tij. Per te gjitha keto shkaqe shefi i Zyres se Permbarimit ka bere pergjegjes administratoret e drejtuar nga Farudin Arapi. 

Akuzat e Permbarimit per Arapin

Nga dosjet permbarimore ne periudhen 1999-2000 mungon urdheri ekzekutiv nga gjykata ne kundershtim te Kodit te Procedures Civile, detyre e administratoreve

Per sekuestrimin e pasurise se debitoreve zyrat e permbarimit jane ndeshur ne mungesen e informacionit

Bankat, zyrat e regjistrimit te pasurive, tatim-taksat veprojne vetem nese depozitohen prane tyre vendimi i administratoreve si titull ekzekutiv, vendimi i Gjykates per zbatim te tij, kerkesa e zyres se permbarimit drejtuar bankes qe te permbaje konfirmimin qe klienti debitor ka marre me pare njoftimin nga permbarimi per shlyerjen vullnetare te debitit. Keto dokumenta nuk kane qene asnjehere te plota

Zyrat e regjistrimit te pasurive hipotekat, bankat, drejtoria e pergjithshme e transportit rrugor, kerkojne per te bere bllokimin e pasurive gjeneralitetet e sakta, atesia, vendlindja dhe datelidja dhe vendbanimi. Identifikimi i debitoreve shpesh eshte i pasakte

Deri ne fund te 2001 nga permbarimi jane ekzeketuar 16 praktika me vlere 9.9 milion leke; qendrojne te bllokuara ne banka 66 praktika te tjera me nje vlere prej 71 milion leke per mungese dokumentacioni; jane bllokuar ne Tirane 457 raste prane zyres se regjistrimit te pasurive te paluajtshme dhe jane vene ne dijeni administratoret per te bere identifikimin e personave.

........
Arapi: Do zbardh lidhjet e politikes me piramidat
Kryeadministratori i Grupit Mbikqyres per transparencen e skemave piramidale, Farudin Arapi u paraqit per te treten here para komisionit hetimor te Imamit per te dhene shpjegime mbi veprimtarine e grupit te administratoreve qe ai drejton. Anetaret e komisionit kerkuan te dhena ne lidhje me implikimin e mundshem te politikaneve dhe zyrtareve te larte te shtetit ne skemat piramidale dhe perfitime prej tyre. Duke u treguar i gatshem te zbardhe emrat e te gjithe politikaneve qe figurojne ne lista per pevetesim nga shoqerite huamarrese, gjithsesi ai ka preferuar qe kete informacion t'ia vere ne dispozicion komisionit me shkrim. Nuk dihet sesa vend zene emrat e politikaneve dhe zyrtareve te shtetit ne listen prej 2700 debitoresh ndaj firmave rentiere, por nuk kane munguar akuzat, si nga mazhoranca dhe nga opozita per ekzistencen e emrave te njohur te politikes ne keto lista. Gjithsesi pergjigjen perfundimtare pritet ta zbardhe Arapi dhe komisioni. Edhe kryeprokurori Sollaku u tregua i gatshem te nise procedime penale per kedo politikan qe do te rezultonte i implikuar ne perfitime te paligjshme nga keto firma. Kushdo qe mund te kete infomacion apo prova t'i paraqese ato ne prokurori dhe ne do te nisim hetimet, u shpreh Sollaku. 


..........
Prokurori Demiraj: Vjedhjet e kryeadministratorit
Ne fund te nentorit 2001, prokurori i Apelit, Skender Demiraj, ne nje informacion per drejtuesit me te larte te shtetit, ka tentuar te zbardh te verteten e "zhdukjes" se parave te firmes piramidale "VEFA", ne te cilen rezultojne te demtuar rreth 67.800 persona. "Qe ne fillim administratoret, vendas e te huaj, kane debuar pronarin dhe kane marre ne administrim shoqerine, pa pranine e pronarit apo te perfaqesueve te tij", thote ai. Sipas raportit ekonomik te shoqerise, te cilit i referohet prokurori, ne momentin e marrjes ne dorezim te saj nga administratoret ka patur gjendje mallra te konsumit te gjere 30 milione dollare, ndersa fati i tyre nuk dihet. Gjithashtu, sipas dokumentave autentike, rezulton qe "VEFA" me 24 nentor 1997 te kete patur ne llogarite bankare 39,7 milione dollare dhe bankat, sipas prokurorit, nuk japin te dhena per kete fakt, duke lene te mendohet se ka patur shperdorime dhe vjedhje. "Shitja e aseteve qe ka bere Grupi i Mbikqyrjes me z. Faraudin Arapi ne krye, kurrsesi nuk mund te quhen akte-shitjeje, por vjedhje e hapur", thuhet ne informacionin e 20 nentorit 2001. Ku permenden nje liste e gjate objektesh te cilat jane shitur shume me lire se vleresimi qe u eshte bere. "Ne kete menyre te vepruari, duke vjedhur e shkaterruar pronat e shoqerise, as qe mund te mendohet ndonjehere per t'u kthyer leket kreditoreve, ndonese ekzistonin te gjitha mundesite objektive, qe kjo shoqeri me kapitalin e saj te shlyente kreditoret", thuhet ne informacionin e prokurorise. 

Sipas aktit te ekspertimit dhe mendimit te eksperteve ne gjyq, te dhenat me te sakta per numrin e kreditoreve dhe borxhit te shoqerise, jane ato qe kane dale nga perpunimi i deklaratave te kreditoreve, ku jane 38.652 kreditore dhe rreth 127 milione dollare. Ndersa, sipas informacionit te prokurorise, eshte vene dore ne programet e kompjuterit, duke shtuar arbitrarisht kreditore dhe shumen e borxhit nga Grupi i Mbikeqyrjes. Ne nje reagim te atehershem, Arapi tha se Demiraj, ne bashkepunim me Spartak Ngjelen dhe Ilir Meten, nuk lejuan qe te vazhdonte procesi i denimit maksimal te drejtuesve te firmave piramidale. 

nga korrieri

........







Asnji nuk e jep listen e pushtetareve blu-kuq qe kane rrasur duart ne thesin me miliona te piramidave...
Valle mbrojne njeri -jatrin kta bandite?

.....

----------


## ganoid

U bene 7 vjet tashme qe po i kerkojne ato lek dhe njerzia ka po 7 vjet qe i ka konsideruar te humbura keto leke. 
Shteti shqiptar ka pas 7 vjet kohe per ti gjetur ato leke dhe perfundimi? 
 "kemi 7% te parave "Thote Arapi 
¨Po mire mo tutkun pagove tere ato lek Deloit & Touche.
Po qeveria cben?
Po helbete jua paguajm taksat per te rritur mjekren Nanos koken Metes hunden Sales . Ca beni mor tutkuna?

brari!
Po ska rruge tjeter perderisa e mbrojne njeri tjetrin keshtu, duhet te kene dore te gjithe.
Po si jo ishte tere ajo torte qe jua bente muuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

Tani do tu themi femijve tane
"Na ishin njehere 7 firma rentjere qe mblodhen 7 vjet djerse populli, por erdhi nje moment dhe per 7 dite ato falimentuan te gjitha. Doli nje Arap dhe tha "Do tjua gjej une leket O popull!" E keshtu u nis arapi i zi e vajti i tha gjigandit Deloit&Touche ta ndihmonte Por ky gjigandi i tha se deshte 7 meleone nga ato Amerikanet per ti ndihmuar. E keshtu u nisen per te kerkuar djersen e popullit. Pas 7 vjetesh kerkime mal me mal e koder me koder i thane popullit 
"O¨popull kemi gjete  7 perqind te djerses".
E ne fund u martua populli e u trashegua me 7%
Keshtu mbaroi perralla-drame e shqiptareve."

----------


## ganoid

TIRANE (1 Maj) - Po, unë e kam dërguar shkresën sekrete me numër 2858", tha dje Aleksandër Meksi, ish-kryemistër në kohën e lulëzimit dhe rrënimit të piramidave. "Me këtë dokument kërkoja mbylljen e piramidave", shton ai, por, mesa duket, nuk gjeti përkrahjen e të gjitha palëve që u kërkoi ndihmë. Ai sqaron se dokumentin "sekret", që përmendi dje kryeadministratori Farudin Arapi në Komisionin hetimor për Fajdet, nuk ia ka dërguar vetëm ministrit të Financave, Ritvan Bode dhe presidentit Sali Berisha, por edhe guvernatorit të atëhershëm të Bankës së Shqipërisë, Kristaq Lunikut. "Arapi ka disa herë që e përmend atë dokument dhe asnjëherë nuk thotë se këtë gjë ia kam dërguar edhe Lunikut", u shpreh dje ai. Meksi shtoi se guvernatorin e ka thirrur edhe në zyrën e tij për të bërë sqarimet e rastit për rrezikshmërinë që paraqisnin atëherë shumat e mëdha të parave që kalonin në ditë nëpër sportelet firmat piramidale. Saktësimin se kujt ia ka dërguar këtë dokument atëherë, Meksi ia ka kërkuar edhe publikisht Arapit, i cili përsëri nuk është përgjigjur. Ai thekson se se një dokument i tillë është quajtur sekret. Kjo përcaktohet që në kokë të dokumentit, të cilin ia ka dërguar Bodes, ish-presidentit Berisha dhe guvernatorit Luniku, pra ai është depozituar në këto institucione. Ka qenë pikërisht ish-kryeministri që e ka bërë publik i pari këtë dokument në një analizë të tij të vitit 1997, e botuar në librin "Aleksandër Meksi përmes fjalës së tij". Po kush e kishte kompetencën e mbylljes së këtyre firmave, meqë një dokument i tillë ekzistonte që në gusht të '96? Po vetë Meksi e sqaron këtë gjë. Ai thekson se në momentin që po krijoheshin dhe merrnin hov fondacione të reja si "Xhaferri, "Populli", vendosëm t'i kërkojmë Bankës së Shqipërisë, e cila me ligjin e ri kishte detyrimin për të zgjidhur këtë problem, për të ndërhyrë si do të ishte më e arsyeshme, në konformitet me ligjin dhe forcën e ligjit". Po aty ai shkruan lidhur me angazhimin e ministrit të Financave, Bode, i cili pas kthimit nga SHBA-ja dhe kontakteve të tij me institucionet ndërkombëtare, dha një intervistë në Televizionin Shqiptar, ku më pas u kritikua ashpër "pa përjashtim nga të gjithë e të gjitha mediat. U shtuan artikujt në mbrojtje të firmave, u shtuan reklamat, u shtua ndjeshëm vëllimi i parave që futej në to". Në këtë pjesë të analizës, Meksi nuk përmend ish-presidentin Berisha dhe rolin e tij përsa u përket firmave piramidale deri në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 1996. Por më tej Meksi veçon se "përkrahja e jashtëzakonshme e mediave(për piramidat) dhe së fundi që askush, veç qeverisë, nuk foli asnjëherë kundra tyre, qoftë dhe një fjalë, përkundrazi, gati të gjithë merrnin pjesë në ceremonitë e tyre", të gjitha këto tregojnë se cili ishte roli i presidentit të atëhershëm. Nga burimet e "Gazetës", mësohet gjithashtu se Meksi kur ka dashur ta diskutojë këtë çështje me presidentin Berisha, nuk është përfillur nga ky i fundit. Madje, theksojnë burimet, sa herë që ai ka kërkuar takim me Berishën, ai është lënë të priste të holl. Por vetë Meksi nuk pranon t'i tregojë të gjitha të fshehtat e firmave piramidale. Ai thotë se pret që të përfundojë transparenca, si nga grupi mbikëqyrës ashtu dhe nga Komisioni parlamentar hetimor për Fajdet. Sipas Meksi, ish-qeveria e tij, është përpjekur për të filluar hetimin e këtyre firmave dhe fondacioneve rentiere, por situatat e mëvonshme i bllokuan inisiativat. Ai flet për domosdoshmërinë e një "libri të bardhë" për fajdet, ku të shkruhet e gjithë historia e fajdeve, si u krijuan, kur u krijuan, cilët kanë qenë me saktësi të plotë stafet e tyre. Pyetje që ish-kryeministri Meksi i ka bërë edhe në Parlamentin shqiptar më 9 maj të 1997, por për të cilat ende nuk ka marrë përgjigje. ro/ro (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Brari

GSH

----------

KRYEADMINISTRATORI RAPORTON 

Arapi: Kam filmime me politikanët e fajdeve 


--------------

g.b

Kryeadministratori i "Grupit Mbikëqyrës", Farudin Arapi, në mbledhjen e djeshme të Komisionit hetimor për Fajdet, bëri të ditur se në dosjet e tij ka emra të politikanëve që kanë përfituar padrejtësisht nga firmat piramidale. "Madje kam kasetë filmike ku pas shpinës së politikanëve në fushatat elektorale apo mitingje duken presidentët e disa prej këtyre firmave", tha dje Arapi. Kryetari i komisionit hetimor, Arben Imami, i kërkoi atij që duhej të publikonte emrat e këtyre politikanëve. Pas kësaj kërkese filloi debati mes Imamit, Arapit dhe bashkëkryetarit të komisionit Limos Dizdari. Arapi u përgjigj se "përgjigjem ashtu si di unë në mënyrë të ligjshme dhe në të mirë të procesit".Por ai kërkoi që për pyetjet e tjera komisionerët t'i drejtohen me shkrim dhe ai të përgjigjet po me shkrim. Imami këmbënguli që ai duhet të thoshte emrat e politikanëve, pasi ky është edhe objekti kryesor i hetimit të këtij komisioni. Arapi nuk pranoi që të përgjigjej për këtë çështje duke pasur edhe mbështetjen e anëtarëve socialistë të këtij komisioni. Dizdari kërkoi nga ana e përfaqësuesve të opozitës që Arapi t'u përgjigjej pyetjeve të bëra me shkrim dhe jo pyetjeve që bëhen në seancën dëgjimore. Anëtarët e komisionit në fund të mbledhjes së djeshme u mblodhën për të hartuar, në bashkëpunim edhe me ekspertët e tyre, pyetjet për pjesëmarrësit e djeshëm, ku mësohet se do të ketë pyetje konkrete për Arapin lidhur me implikimin e politikanëve në këto firma piramidale. Mësohet se nëse Arapi pranon të përgjigjet për këtë çështje, mbledhja do të jetë me dyer të mbyllura, në mënyrë që emrat të mos bëhen të njohura për publikun. Por ai mundet që edhe të mos përgjigjet, pasi, sipas tij, "disa pyetjeve nuk mund t'u përgjigjet,sepse mund të jetë e dëmshme për procesin e transparencës, i cili ende nuk ka mbaruar". Më pas Arapi në informacionin e tij theksoi se përsa i përket firmës piramidale Sude, vlerat e saj monetare lëviznin me makinat me targat shtetërore. Për këtë, Arapi vuri në dukje se që para një viti ka kërkuar hapjen e çështjes penale për Sude Kadëmen për mashtrim në shumën prej 30 milionë dollarësh. Pyetjet që do t'u përgjigjet Arapi javën e ardhshme janë: "Kush ishte politikani që lejoi firmat piramidale, nga shitja e aseteve a kanë përfituar Arapi apo të afërm të tij dhe a ka inventar për sekuestrimin e televizionit VEFA".


Komisioni thërret sërish Arapin

Komisioni parlamentar hetimor për Fajdet do të mblidhet të hënën në orën 12.30 ku do të vazhdohet seanca dëgjimore me personat e thirrur në komision. Anëtarët e komisionit kanë përgatitur pyetje të reja për Arapin dhe Naçin që përveçse me shkrim do të përgjigjen edhe me gojë përpara komisionerëve. Ndërsa komunikimi me prokurorin e përgjithshëm Dhori Sollaku do të bëhet në mënyrë zyrtare, pra me anë të shkresave. Gjithashtu është lënë e hapur mundësia që komisionerët vetë të shkojnë në prokurori për të marrë informacionin që kërkojnë, gjithnjë duke rekspektuar ruajtjen e sekretit, në mënyrë që procesi hetimor të mos dëmtohet.


Drejtori i Përmbaruesve: Njerëzit e Arapit shfajësuan 136 persona

Drejtori i zyrës së Përmbarimit, Nasip Naçi, deklaroi se deri tani nga administratorët e firmave piramidale dhe Gjyakata e Apelit janë liruar nga borxhi 136 persona, gjë që ka sjellë humbjen e shumave të mëdha në para. "Administratorët nga ana e tyre kanë liruar apo anuluar 102 çështje, ndërsa Gjykata e Apelit ka liruar 34 çështje", tha dje Naçi. Nga borxhi i tyre janë liruar 136 persona, kjo gjë ka sjellë që një pjesë e parave që kanë pasur këta persona të mos arkëtohen. Sipas tij, administratorët jo gjithnjë kanë sjellur informacionin e plotë për personat debitorë, në mënyrë që përmbarimi të sekuestronte shumën. Për 457 raste e bllokimit Naçi theksoi se kishte vënë në dijeni administratorët, të cilët kanë liruar 29 raste me vlerë 82 milionë lekë, ndërsa Gjykata e Apelit ka liruar 16 raste me vlerë 87 milionë lekë. 

-------------------------


Interesant...

"""Kryeadministratori i "Grupit Mbikëqyrës", Farudin Arapi, në mbledhjen e djeshme të Komisionit hetimor për Fajdet, bëri të ditur se në dosjet e tij ka emra të politikanëve që kanë përfituar padrejtësisht nga firmat piramidale. "Madje kam kasetë filmike ku pas shpinës së politikanëve në fushatat elektorale apo mitingje duken presidentët e disa prej këtyre firmave", tha dje Arapi. Kryetari i komisionit hetimor, Arben Imami, i kërkoi atij që duhej të publikonte emrat e këtyre politikanëve. Pas kësaj kërkese filloi debati mes Imamit, Arapit dhe bashkëkryetarit të komisionit Limos Dizdari. Arapi u përgjigj se "përgjigjem ashtu si di unë në mënyrë të ligjshme dhe në të mirë të procesit".Por ai kërkoi që për pyetjet e tjera komisionerët t'i drejtohen me shkrim dhe ai të përgjigjet po me shkrim. Imami këmbënguli që ai duhet të thoshte emrat e politikanëve, pasi ky është edhe objekti kryesor i hetimit të këtij komisioni. Arapi nuk pranoi që të përgjigjej për këtë çështje duke pasur edhe mbështetjen e anëtarëve socialistë të këtij komisioni. Dizdari kërkoi nga ana e përfaqësuesve të opozitës që Arapi t'u përgjigjej pyetjeve të bëra me shkrim dhe jo pyetjeve që bëhen në seancën dëgjimore.""""



Sa i mire Limoz Limuzina..i mbron politikanet qe kane vjedhur Miliona..
Pse valle?

I mbron se jane Demokrat te Berishes ose  jane nga Stani Roze mafiozo-miliardere qe kane bere Hotel-Bordello me ato para..??

Te shohim..

......

----------


## Albo

Kryeprokurori shprehet se mënyra e administrimit të pasurisë së piramidave po hetohet 

*Sollaku: Administratorët e fajdeve nën hetim* 

_Kanë abuzuar me këtë pasuri dhe raportet e KLSH-së apo proceset penale e provojnë një gjë të tillë_ 

TIRANË-Administratorët e fajdeve janë në hetim nga ana e Prokurorisë. Një deklaratë e tillë është bërë publike dje nga ana e prokurorit të përgjithshëm, Theodhori Sollaku gjatë dëshmisë së tij në komisionin parlamentar hetimor të procesit së transparencës së firmave piramidale. Sipas kryeprokurorit, ekzistojnë disa raste shkeljesh, të konstatuara edhe nga Kontrolli i Lartë i Shtetit. Përvoja tregon gjithashtu se jo në pak raste, administratorët e pasurisë shtetërore, kanë abuzuar me këtë pasuri dhe raportet e Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit apo proceset penale në kohë të ndryshme e provojnë një gjë të tillë,-tha dje Sollaku. Kjo deklaratë bombë është mirëpritur dje nga ana e anëtarëve të opozitës, të cilët kanë edhe si objekt hetimit të shpërdorimit ose jo të punës së administratorëve të Këshillit Mbikëqyrës të Fajdeve. Kam patur dhe kam bindjen, pa paragjykuar askënd se edhe mënyra e administrimit të pasurisë së firmave piramidale duhet të kontrollohet, bindje që ma kanë shtuar edhe disa raste penale që ne jemi duke hetuar në drejtim të veprimtarisë së administratorëve, bile ka prej tyre që pandehen se kanë vepruar në kundërshtim me detyrën e për pasojë i kanë sjellë dëm interesave të shtetit dhe të shtetasve,-theksoi më tej Sollaku. Akuza ndaj administratorit, Faraudin Arapi ka lëshuar dje edhe një tjetër zyrtar i thirrur për të dëshmuar në këtë komision parlamentar. 

*Naçe*

Drejtori i përgjithshëm i Shërbimit Përmbarimor Gjyqësor, Nasip Naço, dështimin në sekuestrimin e pasurive e ka lidhur me punën e bërë nga ana e administratorëve. Sipas tij, dëmi i shkaktuar nga administratorët e fajdeve shkon në shifrat e 100 milionë dollarëve, nga kthimi i rasteve të konstatuara për sekuestrimin e pasurive. Sipas Naços, janë 100 raste të kthyera nga administratorët me preteksin se mungojnë identitetet, shkronjat e personave etj. Shumë nga debitorët e firmave janë liruar nga detyrimi në shuma të mëdha parash me urdhër të administratorëve të fajdeve. Po të marrim vitin 2003 faji na del se është i Përmbarimit, por faji sështë i përmbaruesit, mundësia e abuzuesit ka qenë e pakët,-tha Naço. 

*Sollaku*

Në fjalën e tij Sollaku nuk pranuar që të japë detaje për punën e bërë nga Prokuroria e Përgjithshme, me arsyen për të mbrojtur pozicionin kushtetues të institucionit që drejton. Nuk do të jap shpjegime për çështje të veçanta, të cilat mund të jenë objekt i veprimtarisë së komisionit tuaj, sepse këtë e ndalon si Kushtetuta, ashtu dhe ligji organik i prokurorisë që ju keni miratuar,-theksoi Sollaku. Sipas tij, mbas amnistisë së vitit 1997, shumica e veprave penale, me ligj të Parlamentit u amnistuan, me përjashtim të një numri të kufizuar veprash penale ku midis tyre përfshihej edhe ato të që kishin të bënin me mashtrimin. Kryeprokurori bëri të ditur se Këshilli i Ministrave me vendimet përkatëse, ka vendosur kontrollin financiar dhe administrimin e 25 shoqërive huamarrëse. Nga 25 shoqëritë huamarrëse nën administrim, në 21 raste është filluar procedimi penal, dhe në dy raste të tjera është vendosur mosfillimi. Mosfillimet kanë patur si shkak shlyerjen e borxhit nga personi, apo në një rast tjetër nëse personi ka vdekur. Nga çështjet për të cilat ka filluar procedimi penal, 19 i janë dërguar gjykatës me masë arresti, nga të cilët 8 janë gjykuar në mungesë. Ndërkohë për 2 procedime, hetimet vazhdojnë dhe së shpejti do të nxirren konkluzionet. Përveç sa më sipër, Prokuroria kryesisht ka hetuar dhe 4 procedime për tjetërsim të pasurisë, neni 287 i Kodit Penal që kanë lidhje me shoqërinë huamarrëse Gjallica, nga të cilat 2 janë në proces gjykimi dhe dy të tjera në proces hetimi,-theksoi Sollaku.
Bledar Hoti

----------


## Albo

*Prokurori Demiraj: Vjedhjet e kryeadministratorit*

Ne fund te nentorit 2001, prokurori i Apelit, Skender Demiraj, ne nje informacion per drejtuesit me te larte te shtetit, ka tentuar te zbardh te verteten e "zhdukjes" se parave te firmes piramidale "VEFA", ne te cilen rezultojne te demtuar rreth 67.800 persona. "Qe ne fillim administratoret, vendas e te huaj, kane debuar pronarin dhe kane marre ne administrim shoqerine, pa pranine e pronarit apo te perfaqesueve te tij", thote ai. Sipas raportit ekonomik te shoqerise, te cilit i referohet prokurori, ne momentin e marrjes ne dorezim te saj nga administratoret ka patur gjendje mallra te konsumit te gjere 30 milione dollare, ndersa fati i tyre nuk dihet. Gjithashtu, sipas dokumentave autentike, rezulton qe "VEFA" me 24 nentor 1997 te kete patur ne llogarite bankare 39,7 milione dollare dhe bankat, sipas prokurorit, nuk japin te dhena per kete fakt, duke lene te mendohet se ka patur shperdorime dhe vjedhje. "Shitja e aseteve qe ka bere Grupi i Mbikqyrjes me z. Faraudin Arapi ne krye, kurrsesi nuk mund te quhen akte-shitjeje, por vjedhje e hapur", thuhet ne informacionin e 20 nentorit 2001. Ku permenden nje liste e gjate objektesh te cilat jane shitur shume me lire se vleresimi qe u eshte bere. "Ne kete menyre te vepruari, duke vjedhur e shkaterruar pronat e shoqerise, as qe mund te mendohet ndonjehere per t'u kthyer leket kreditoreve, ndonese ekzistonin te gjitha mundesite objektive, qe kjo shoqeri me kapitalin e saj te shlyente kreditoret", thuhet ne informacionin e prokurorise. 

Sipas aktit te ekspertimit dhe mendimit te eksperteve ne gjyq, te dhenat me te sakta per numrin e kreditoreve dhe borxhit te shoqerise, jane ato qe kane dale nga perpunimi i deklaratave te kreditoreve, ku jane 38.652 kreditore dhe rreth 127 milione dollare. Ndersa, sipas informacionit te prokurorise, eshte vene dore ne programet e kompjuterit, duke shtuar arbitrarisht kreditore dhe shumen e borxhit nga Grupi i Mbikeqyrjes. Ne nje reagim te atehershem, Arapi tha se Demiraj, ne bashkepunim me Spartak Ngjelen dhe Ilir Meten, nuk lejuan qe te vazhdonte procesi i denimit maksimal te drejtuesve te firmave piramidale. 

_Korrieri_

----------


## cipani

Qe nuk ka per te mare ,njeri para nga firmat kjo u mor vesh me kohe ,se me 97 dikush thoshte,do kthehen80%,pak me vone50%,pak me vone nje koke K***,per zgjedhjet97 premtoi 100%,pas2vjetesh30%,para 2 muajsh11%,para 2ditesh mbeten 7 % ,e pas disa kohesh 1-2% ,kaq duhen per anetaret e komisionit dhe gjykatat qe te bejne punen e tyre ,e per popullin mbeti ai shoku ne fjale....!!??  kjo eshte genjeshtra e radhes ,para zgjedhjeve,se nuk e ka fituar te drejten e prones njeri ne shqiperi qe te fitoje te drejten e parase,pasi edhe paraja eshte prone,[POR E LEVIZESHME] nje fjale e urte thote ,parane ruaje sa eshte ne xhep se po iku nuk dihet se kthehet me.do deshironja shume ,qe keta njerez te marin djersen e tyre ashtu edhe pronaret pronen e tyre,se dikush ka humbur 1000-2000$ e theret ''paret e mija'' ,e dikush 100 here me shume ne vlere e nuk po fiton gje. se paret i cuan me qejfin e vet neper firma ,kurse token,dyqanet,bagetine  ja mori shteti me force.pra secili po te kerkoje shtetin ligjor dhe te drejten,duhet ta kerkoje ne radhe te pare ne veten e tij .a eshte e imja kjo? apo eshte e dikujt tjeter? pra secili do mare hakun e tij,e do roje me djersen e tij ,e nuk do roj si mor B***     .KESHTU NE MESOJME TE NDERGJEGJESOHEMI SI RACE,E HISTORIJA NUK DO PERSERITET ME PER KEQ,per politikanet :majmun duke kercyer: endimi im,si kepushat qe pijne gjakun e popullit,e skane te ndopur deri sa pellcasin.    ........ me mire vone se kure???!!!!

----------


## Albo

*KUSH JANE BOSET QE VODHEN POPULLIN*

Ja firmat piramidale dhe administratoret e tyre:

Shoqerite huamarrese Administratoret

- Shoqeria "M Leka" Mustafa Leka

- Shoqeria "Silva" Pellumb Shehu

- Shoqeria "Global Foods" Gani Shehu

- Shoqeria "Cenaj & Co" Lefter Cenaj

- Shoqeria "Kamberi ShPK" Ferdinand Kamberi

- Shoqeria "Vefa Holding" Vehbi Alimucaj

- Shoqeria "Gjallica" Shemsi e Gani Kadria, Fitim Gerxhalliu

- Shoqeria "Populli" Bashkim Driza, Adem Qepeni 

- Shoqeria "Xhaferri" Rrapush, Liman dhe Asllan Xhaferri

Eglantina Nasi

Kreditoret i kane denoncuar 24 administratoret mashtrues te firmave piramidale! Zemerimit te tyre nuk i kane shpetuar as 80 persona te tjere qe kane qene bashkepunetore te tyre. Kjo eshte gjendja reale e administratoreve te ish-firmave rentiere. Deri tani, 17 prej tyre jane gjykuar nga organet e drejtesise, ndersa 5 jane ne proces. Vetem per problemet me transaksionet mbi token, ne gjykaten e shkalles se pare jane depozituar 200 padi civile. Nje nga administratoret qe ka marre denimin me te larte nga organet e drejtesise ka qene administratori i shoqerise huamarrese 

"Populli", Bashkim Driza, i cili eshte denuar me 16 vjet burg. Te njejtin fat ka pesuar edhe administratori tjeter i kesaj shoqerie, Adem Qepeni, me 12 vjet burg. Te denuar rezultojne dhe administratore te tjere si Shemsie Kadrie dhe Fitim Gerxhalliu 

te shoqerise huamarrese "Gjallica", Vehbi Alimucaj i "VEFA Holding", Mustafa Leka i "M.Leka" etj. Ndersa ceshtja per administratorin e shoqerise huamarrese "Cenaj & Co" eshte ende ne Gjykaten e Apelit. Te denuar vetem nga gjykata e shkalles se pare dhe aktualisht me ceshtjen ne apel rezultojne edhe tre administratoret e shoqerise huamarrese "Xhaferri", Rrapush, Liman dhe Asllan Xhaferri. Por ne lidhje me gjykimin e tyre, kreu i grupit mbikeqyres per firmat piramidale, Farudin Arapi, eshte shprehur se ka mjaft pengesa nga ana e kreditoreve, pasi shpesh deklarimet e tyre nuk jane te sakta. Kjo eshte ankesa e dyte e leshuar nga Arapi, pas asaj qe shprehu ne lidhje me Ministrine e Drejtesise dhe ate te Jashtme per marreveshjet me vendet ku jane depozituar parate e firmave piramidale. Madje, ai ka pohuar edhe faktin se grupi i tij mbikqyres qe ne vitin 1998 i ka kerkuar Kuvendit dhe Presidentit ngritjen e nje gjykate te posacme, e cila do te merrte ne gjykim veprimtarine e firmave piramidale. Por se nje kerkese e tille deri tani nuk eshte realizuar. 

*Ja gjendja e vlerave financiare te firmave piramidale:*

Sipas kreut te grupit mbikqyres te firmave pirmidale, Farudin Arapi, rezultojne 254 mije kreditore. Ndersa shuma totale e parave te humbura brenda tyre eshte rreth 830 milione dollare, ku 210 prej tyre rezultojne te zhdukura. Nga ana tjeter, 100 milione dollare jane terhequr nga 110 veta te lidhur me politiken. Grupi mbikqyres nga 320 asete, ka arritur qe te shese 285 prej tyre. Nga keto, 77 me cmim fillestar, 99 asete jane shitur me cmim mesatar dhe 109 me cmim tregu. Vlera totale e aseteve te shitura eshte 8 milione USD.

Prej tyre, shume kreditore shpresuan se do merrnin perqindje te larta, por u mjaftuan vetem me masen prej 10-15 %. Nderkohe, ka edhe shoqeri huamarrese per te cilat pas shitjes se aseteve te tyre, grupi mbikqyres i firmave piramidale ka premtuar nje perqindje mjaft te larte kthimi si shoqeria "Universi" me nivelin 40 %, shoqeria "Arsed" 50 %, shoqeria "Fabiona" 78 % etj.

----------


## Dajaku

Kush o ai qole qe jep leket mbrapsh kshu?????????

Llakallakallaka---------- kot disa me gazetat, se s'kan ça me shkrujt dhe dun me tregu, obobooooo qe nuk flejn dot gjume per popullin e shkret debil, qe  ma bon gjumin per kokerr te qejfit, se paret i ka te sigurta.

----------


## Albo

*Administratoret e "Piramidave", hetim per "vjedhje"*

Prokuroria fillon zyrtarisht hetimin per administratoret e firmave piramidale, nen akuzat e dyshuara "vjedhje" dhe "shperdorim detyre". Ata vleresohen paraprakisht fajtore, pasi nuk kane raportuar identitetin e plote te debitoreve te piramidave, duke e vene Permbarimin ne rrethana mosveprimi. Demi i shkaktuar shtetit nga 2300 huamarres fantzame, llogaritet 100 milion dollare

Trashgim SOKOLAJ

Prokuroria heton ish-administratoret e firmave piramidale, me dyshimin se ata kane kryer vepren penale te "vjedhjes" dhe "shperdorimit te detyres". Hetimi ka nisur kur ish-administratoret e kane raportuar ne Zyren e Permbarimit emrat e debitoreve te skemave piramidale. "2300 debitore ende te panjohur, kane terhequr nga firmat piramidale nje shume rreth 100 milione dollare", pohuan burime te hetimit. Sipas tyre shuma nuk eshte kthyer ne banken e shtetit. Administratoret duhet te raportonin ne permbarim identitetin e plote te debitoreve te shoqeruar me nje vendim sekuestro nga Gjykata e Tiranes. "Sekuestrimi dhe me pas kthimi ne bankat e shtetit i shumes afer 100 milione leke ka qene i pamundur, per ne, pasi nuk kishim gjeneralitetet e plota te debitoreve dhe nuk kishim vendimet perkatese te Gjykates", pohuan burime te Permbarimit te Tiranes. Sipas ketyre burimeve, emrat e paraqitur nga ish-administratoret ne Permbarim, kane rezultuar se nuk kane qene debitore firmash piramidale, ose se kane te vdekur. " Permbarimi ka patur vetem emrat e debitoreve, qe ne me te shumten e rasteve kane qene te pasakte", shtuan burime te permbarimit. Sipas ligjit, ne keto kushte permbarimi nuk vepronte dot, pa identitetin dhe adresat e plota te debitoreve, por nuk kishte as vendimin e Gjykates, i cili duhet te ekzekutohej me pas. "Identifikimi i plote i klienteve te piramidave qe nuk kishin shlyer shumat e marra ne forme huaje, duhej te ishte bere nga administratoret", pohuan zyrtarisht burime te prokurorise se Pergjithshme. Sipas ketyre burimeve, administratoret duhej te kishin paraqitur ne permbarim vendimet perkatese te Gjykates, per sekuestrot dhe kjo nuk eshte bere. Nje jave me pare ne raportin e tij ne Komisionin Hetimor Parlamentar per fajdet, Kryeprokurori Sollaku, pohoi se kane filluar procedimet ne ngarkim te personave pergjegjes, kryesisht ne ngarkim te ish-administratoreve te shoqerive huamarrese, duke i akuzuar per veprat penale te vjedhjes me ane te mashtrimit. Raportimi i pasakte ka i ka sjelle nje dem afer 100 milione dollaresh shtetit, pasi kjo shume ka mbetur jashte bankave. 

_Korrieri_

----------


## Albo

*Goxhi i PBDNJ, i vetmi politikan me leke piramidash*

"Kristo Goxhi deputet i PBDNJ, do t'i ktheje shtetit 47 milione leke te vjetra, pasi sipas akuzes i kishte perfituar nga veprimtaria e firmave piramidale". Ky ishte vendimi qe ka marre Gjykata per te vetmin politikan te skeduar publikisht deri tani, se ka marre hua ne skemat piramidale. Faktin se Goxhi ishte i vetmi politikan qe kishte nje "hesap" te pambyllur me ish-firmat piramidale, e beri publik Prokuroria. E cila njekohesisht konfirmoi se ai ishte i vetmi politikan shqiptar qe kishte nje llogari te pambylluar me firmat mashtruese qe kulmuan ne vitin 1996.

----------


## Beqari002

NE SHTEPINE E MAKSUDE KADENES 

Sudja: Gati të dëshmoj në komision 

"Pse e kërkoni tek unë, Kompetentin e keni midis jush" 



Fajdet! Po më kërkuan jam gati të dëshmoj në atë, si i thonë, Komisionin paralmentar". Maksude Kadëna pohon se "ka më tepër se dy javë që kur ka filluar Komisioni parlamentar të hetojë mbi fajdet që i sheh në televizor seancat". Pastaj ajo kërcen në një tjetër pohim. "Gërmoni, gërmoni, pa do ta gjeni"! Si e shushatur shton më tej. "Atë kompetentin e keni midis jush, unë e shoh shpesh në televizor". Kështu reagon ashpër Sudja. "Tani boll, as që dua të flas më, nuk dua t'ia di më për asgjë, për gazeta, komisione, televizor, asgjë". Shtëpinë nuk e ka ndërruar, është po aty tek "21 Dhjetori", përballë fakultetit të Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit. Një lagje e qetë, pallate të vjetra. Ku do të vesh? Te Sudja? Po çe do? Ajo ka mbaruar! Pastaj nuk merresh vesh dot me të. Ç'të thotë tani, s'ta thotë më vonë. Shtëpinë Sudes? Nuk e di. Ka fqinjë që kanë ndrojë dhe nuk duan të përzihen, të tregojnë adresën e saktë të ish-shefes së piramidës miliona dollarëshe. Madje të tjerë më të guximshëm pohojnë. Ajo s'është më në terezi. Po hidhu një herë lart në katin e katërt, mbase dhe të flet. Ja këtu ngjitur, ai pallati me tulla të kuqe, është në katin e katërt.

Banesa
Kjo është shtëpia e Sudes? Një burrë hap portën e njërës prej hyrjeve të katit të katërt, të pallatit të kuq dhe buzëqesh? Jo jo, është kjo përballë. Një grua fliste në telefon me zë të lartë, tjetra po me të njëjtën lartësi zëri bërtiste. "Na shihni, na flisini dhe ne, e na kani harruar". Këto copëza bisedash i konsumonte e motra në telefon me një të njohurin e saj duke qeshur. Trokitje. Një derë e blinduar, lyer me të bardhë, jo e punuar mirë, ngjante si e vjetër, por e rëndë. Përballë shfaqet një grua e shkurtër, me njgjyrë që anonte nga e zeza. Në telefon një mesogrua, me flokë të lyera me të kuqe, po bisedonte pa pasur mendjen se me kë fliste Maksudja. Ishte e motra, që sapo kishte ardhur për vizitë. Ndërsa Sudja e ashpër dhe agresive të sheh me dyshim. "Hë çfarë ke, çfarë do?. Nga ata të Zotit je, libra feje i ke këto?. Gazetar je? Gërmoni gërmoni, se do ta gjeni kompetentin. Atë e keni mes jush, pse këtu tek unë do ta gjeni, ik tani se nuk merrem me gazeta unë. Po komisioni? Dhe në komision shkoj po më thirrën". Komshinjtë të thonë se herë pas here vjen e motra me të vëllanë. Ajo nuk del përjshta. Ndoshta ndonjëherë më të rrallë, shumë rrallë, më duket se ka frikë. Gjendja e saj, sipas tyre, nuk është fort normale. Pas daljes nga burgu është rënduar.

Burgu
Sudja përsëri në burg. Ish-presidentja e firmës piramidale është e vetmja që ka kryer dënimin, por rri e mbyllur në shtëpi. Ajo është dënuar me pesë vjet heqje lirie për mashtrim në shuma të mëdha. Me shpartallimin e burgjeve në '97-ën ajo ikën dhe pastaj rikthehet në qeli. Kjo sjellje shembullore i fal asaj dënimin.


Rrapush Xhaferri, i ashtuquajturi Gjenerali, ndodhet në burg. Eshtë dënuar nga Gjykata e Shkallës së Parë Tiranë me 20 vjet heqje lirie. Ka pasur mbi 1 milionë kreditorë. Prej pasurisë së ngurtësuar janë kthyer 52 për qind e shumës së marrë kreditorëve. Bashkë me të është arrestuar dhe dënuar i biri, Asllan Xhaferri.


Bashkim Driza, ish-president i fondacionit bamirës "Populli", i dënuar në mungesë, dyshohet se është larguar për në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Pas ngrirjes së parave në '96-ën nëpër banka, kreditorëve u është kthyer 50 për qind e parave të dhëna hua. Prokuroria nuk ka kërkuar ekstradimin e Drizës nga Amerika.


Sudja është gruaja e vetme, ish-shefe e ske-mës piramidale "Sudja", që është dënuar dhe më pas liruar. Ka pasur 19064 kreditorë. Borxhi i saj ndaj huamarrësve është 6 330 570 000 lekë, ose afro 6 milionë dollarë. Eshtë dënuar me 5 vjet burg, iku nga qelia në '97-ën, u rikthye dhe iu fal dënimi, tani është në shtëpi

------------------------
-------------------------
Oj sharki e lehete si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Redi

Komedia vazhdon. Dikur u tha se jane vjedhur 2 miliarde dollare dhe me kalimin e kohes shifra ra. 
Sudja qe paska grire Tiranen, paska marre 6 milione dollare, me pak se Hajdin Sejdia dikur ne 91-in.

Nr i kreditoreve eshte 19064 dhe i bie 314 dollare per person.

Dhe u ndez Tirana ato dite. Rexhep Mejdani ne krye te turmes qe kerkonte parate e humbura. 5 vjet President dhe ja ktheu popullit. 


Prit se faktet qesharake nuk kane mbaruar akoma dhe komedia vazhdon.

Tani na del qe Arapi paska vjedhur vete.

----------


## sn0m

Ish guvernatori i Bankës së Shqipërisë Kristaq Luniku i ka dërguar një letër në vitin 1996 kryetarit të atëhershëm të SHIK-ut, Bashkim Gazidede, ku shprehte alarmin për firmat piramidale. Në këtë letër Luniku kërkonte që shërbimi informativ të angazhohej në hetimin e prejardhjes dhe veprimtarisë së këtyre firmave, që sipas tij, po u sillnin një dëm kolosal ekonomisë dhe financave. Gjatë viteve 1996-97, ai u dërgoi mbi 30 letra krerëve të institucioneve duke përfshirë presidentin Berisha dhe kryeministrin Meksi, ku kërkonte ndërprerjen e dhënies dhe marrjes së fajdeve. Faktin që Kristaq Luniku kishte paralajmëruar për tragjedinë ekonomike që po afrohej, e pohoi dje guvernatori aktual i Bankës së Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani. Komisioni hetimor për transparencën e fajdeve dëgjoi dje në një seancë me dyer të mbyllura rapor-timin e guvernatorit të Bankës së Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani. Ai deklaroi se gjatë vitit '96 gati të gjitha institucionet kryesore të shtetit ishin në dijeni për lulëzimin e tregut informal në vend dhe rrënimin e ekonomisë për shkak të firmave piramidale. Në letrat që ish-guvernatori Luniku i dërgoi Berishës, Gazidedes, Meksit, Vrionit dhe Dragoshit paralëjmëronte se 30 milionë dollarë qarkullonin çdo ditë në tregun informal. Sipas tij, në sasi kaq e madhe qarkullimi të parave jashtë bankave do të shkaktonte së shpejti një kolaps në financat dhe ekonominë shqiptare. Në fillim të vitit 1996 Luniku u takua me ekspertë të FBI-së amerikane dhe u konsultua me ta rreth pasojave që mund të kishin firmat piramidale. Ekspertët e FBI-së u treguan ekspertëve të Bankës së Shqipërisë eksperiencën e 80 viteve më parë në SHBA, ku skemat Ponzi rrënuan pjesërisht ekonominë amerikane. Skemat Ponzi ishin të njëjta me skemat e firmave piramidale në Shqipëri. Paralajmërimet e ish-guvernatorit Luniku erdhën edhe pas konsultimeve me Fondin Monetar Ndërkombëtar. Në gusht të vitit '96 ish-kryeministri Meksi thirri në zyrën e tij Lunikun dhe ish-ministrin e Financave, Ritvan Bode dhe kërkoi të kishte dijeni për pasojat që do të kishin fajdet në Shqipëri. Dy muaj më vonë, ministri i Financave, Bode i sapo kthyer nga Uashingtoni, lëshoi deklaratën bombë se FMN-ja kërkonte mbylljen e firmave të fajdeve. Menjëherë pas kësaj deklarate, ish-presidenti Berisha nxitoi të deklarojë se paratë e shqiptarëve janë të pastra dhe të sigurta. Anëtarët demokratë të Komisionit hetimor për Fajdet i kundërshtuan dje deklaratat e guvernatorit të Bankës së Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani. Sipas tyre, ai po bën një fushatë propagandistike kundër Partisë Demokratike. "Dokumentet që keni paraqitur nuk korrespondojnë dhe kjo bëhet për të na e hedhur fajin neve", deklaroi deputeti Pal Dajçi. Komisioni vendosi që kryeadministratori i fajdeve Arapi dhe guvernatori Cani të thirren sërish si dëshmitarë pas miratimit të planit të hetimit nga ky komision. ro/ro (GazetaShqiptare/BalkanWeb) 

Tani ky shkrimi eshte marre nga Balkan web. Shpresoj qe tju ndergjegjesoj deri diku ne opinionin qe ne jemi te keqet e vetes dhe qe sna e kane fajin a amerikanet e as greket per budallalleqet qe bejme vet.
Me respekt
sn0mi

----------


## Albo

Osman Shehu dhe Alush Dragoti, kryetar i gjykatës së Apelit akuzohen nga Arapi si të përzier 

*Arapi: Ish-ministri i PD-së ka marrë 1 milion $ nga Gjallica* 


TIRANE- Dalin emrat e parë të ish-qeveritarëve dhe dhe zyrtarëve të lartë që kanë tërhequr shuma të mëdha parash nga firmat piramidale. Kryeadministratori i Grupit Mbikëqyrës së Firmave rentiere, Farudin Arapi, i thirrur dje sërish para komisionit hetimor parlamentar deklaroi se Në materialet e Prokurorisë kemi marrë listën e debitorëve dhe në një shkresë thuhet se ish-ministri i Turizmit, Osman Shehu ka tërhequr 1.100.000 dollarë nga firma Gjallica. Kjo deklaratë erdhi pyetjes së bërë nga deputeti Zogaj se mbi çbazë kreditorët janë nxjerrë në fund si debitorë. 
Ndërkaq Arapi theksoi se vetë ish-bosi i Gjallicës Fitim Gërxhalliu ka deklaruar se i ka dhënë ish-kreut të gjykatës së Apelit, Alush Dragoti 60 mijë dollarë që të mos rrezikohej nga drejtësia vijimi i aktivitetit të firmës rentiere. Dy emrat e mësipërm së bashku me atë të deputetit të PBDNJ-së Kristo Goxhi janë tre figurat publike që deri tani janë lakuar si të përzier në firmat piramidale. Kryeadministratori që ka replikuar dje edhe me kryetarin e komisionit parlamentar, Arben Imami Sipas tij, në firmën Gjallica janë 318 debitorë . Osman Shehu

----------


## Albo

*Osman Shehu: Nga Gjallica kam marrë për biznes 2 milionë $ por nuk isha ministër*

TIRANE- Pas akuzës së Farudin Arapit se Osman Shehu ka përfituar nga firma Gjallica 1 milion e 100 mijë dollarë, ky i fundit ka reaguar menjëherë përmes një deklarimi për gazetën Shekulli. Nuk është e vërtetë deklarata e Farudin Arapit dhe për këtë çështje unë do të ballafaqohem edhe në gjyq në të ardhmen. E vërteta është se unë kam marrë për biznes nga firma Gjallica 2 milionë e 135 mijë dollarë. Unë kam bërë likuidimin e plotë me këtë firmë e cila ka përfituar në këtë biznes 75% të fitimit, kurse unë 25%. Për këtë biznes unë kam gjithë dokumentacionin e plotë, -tha Shehu. Ai shtoi se tërheqja e kësaj vlefte të madhe nga firma Gjallica është bërë pas largimit të tij nga postet drejtuese të qeverisë Meski duke bashkëpunuar me firmën në fjalë si një tregtar i thjeshtë. Shehu theksoi se me kryeadministratorin Arapi ai ka disa kontradikta të vjetra që lidhen me një padi që Shehu ka ngritur për shpifje ndaj Arapit para katër vitesh. Unë e kam hedhur në gjyq Farudin Arapin për shpifje dhe më pas është marrë prokurori Bilbil Meta, që të më bllokojë padinë ndaj tij, duke hapur një çështje penale ndaj meje. Bilbil Meta dhe Farudin Arapi janë bashkëpunëtor të mirë dhe e kanë kthyer në biznes tashmë çështjen Gjallica, -tha Shehu. 
N.P

----------


## Albo

*Ish-kreu i KLSH-së shprehet se nuk e ka vënë në dijeni presidentin Berisha pasi ai njoftohej nga struktura të tjera 
Blerim Çela: Kam kërkuar mbylljen e piramidave, por Berishën se njoftova* 

TIRANE- Ish-kryetari i Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit në vitet 1993-1996 Blerim Çela deklaroi dje për Shekullin se asokohe ai i ka kërkuar guvernatorit të Shqipërisë, Kristaq Lumniku, që të verifikohen firmat piramidale dhe më pas të mbyllen. Çela shtoi dje se letra e guvernatorit Lumniku ka qenë përgjigjja e asaj që ai i kishte kërkuar në një mbledhje të ngushtë ku ishin të pranishëm edhe drejtues të lartë të shtetit. Në fakt nuk ka qenë Lumniku që më ka kërkuar të verifikohen firmat, por kam qenë unë. Në një mbledhje me ministrin e Brendshëm, ministrin e Financave dhe guvernatorin Lumniku, unë i kërkova këtij të fundit që të verifikohen firmat dhe më pas të mbyllen. Këtë kërkesë e bëra për të mbrojtur interesat e shtetit dhe qytetarëve sepse këta të fundit duhet të investonin në banka dhe jo në firma të tilla, -tha Çela. Ish-kryetari i Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit theksoi se për çështjen në fjalë ai ka provat e mjaftueshme përmes disa korrespondencave që ai ka ruajtur. Një fotokopje e këtyre letrave sipas tij ndodhet në arkivat e Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit. Të gjitha dokumentet e nevojshëm për këtë çështje ju mund ti gjeni edhe në arkivat e Kontrollit të Lartë të Shtetit. Çdo gjë është e protokolluar, -tha ai. Pavarësisht se ai e kishte shprehur shqetësimin në fjalë tek disa prej drejtuesve më të lartë të shtetit, Çela mohoi dje se për rrezikun e firmave piramidale, ai të kishte vënë në dijeni ish-presidentin Sali Berisha. Unë nuk kisha se pse ta vija në dijeni Sali Berishën, sepse ai ishte kryetar i shtetit dhe për çështjen në fjalë duhet të viheshin në lëvizje institucionet e tjera përkatëse, -tha ai. Blerim Çela u lakua dje nga guvernatori i Shqipërisë, Shkëlqim Cani, si një nga njerëzit që është vënë në dijeni nga ish-homologu i tij, Kristaq Lumniku, për rrezikun e firmave piramidale, fakt të cilin Çela e mohoi duke shtuar se ky shqetësim është transmetuar nga vetë ai në një mbledhje ku pak dihet se çfarë është diskutuar për çështjen në fjalë.
N.Perndoj

----------

